# What I can afford!



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I currently have a basic 2.1 system for movies, sports, and TV programing. I have it posted in the gallery as "Used on the Cheap" if you want to see photos of it.

Main Movie system:
Denon DRA395 80wpc 2.1 receiver
Denon DVD1930ci universal player
Acoustic Research AR15 Hi-Res Series monitor speakers
Klipsch RPW10 subwoofer
Monster Power 1000 power strip
Assorted cables from Kimber Kable, MIT, Linn, Audioquest, Monster
Sony 46" LCD

Vintage bedroom system for late night Jazz and Classical FM:
Sony STR7045 receiver
Dynaco A25XL speakers

Remanent of audiophile system:
Audio Electronics Supply Super Amp MkII tube amp by Cary
DIY built-up speakers w/ SEAS Excel drivers and D'Appolito designed x-over
Quantum Q-Bar power strip
Dynamic Design, Kimber, MIT, and Audioquest cabling


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, I took the AES Superamp 2 and Paragon spkrs and installed into the living room system. I have replace the AR spkrs w/ the much better Paragons. I hooked the tube amp to the second zone output of the Denon receiver to serve the poweramp. I mostly use the Denon receiver to power the Paragons, but when I really want to sit and enjoy music I swap the spkr cables from the Denon output to the AES and use zone 2 from the Denon. This will do until I someday build up a full tube system around the AES superamp and Paragons for a killer system. LOL Lots of options, so little money. 

When I win the Emotiva pre/pro/amp I will use the Paragons for front R & L and the ARs for RR & RL. I will then build a center channel w/ the same SEAS Excel drivers and x-over as the modded Paragons. Smokin'! OK, then I will have to win a better sub too. LOL


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I just added a Sony Bravia 46" LCD TV to replace the 26" CRT. Though the picture isn't the best I feel like I'm in the big league, entering into home theater.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You're gaining ground, that's a plus. As for winning a better sub, come over to the DIY Subwoofers forum and we'll fix you up! An excellent HT sub is cheaper than you think.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are a few photos of my 2.1 system in the room with the new LCD TV. I do agree w/ you that I'm making progress. I should have dusted it before I photographed it... oh well!
(Did you notice the antenna on the floor for picking up over-the-air HD programs. No cable or satellite feed yet.)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very clean looking, i like it.:T I had an older 2 channel Denon when i was a kid, that thing was simply amazing sounding.:sn:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Bambino. We moved the system from in front of the window into in front of the wall w/ the B&W photos. It looks better and more cozy too. 

I also swapped out the Linn 12 ga. speaker wire out for Kimber Kable that I had reserved for an audiophile music system I had disassembled. The performance upgrade was not subtle for my budget 2.1 HT system that I said to myself 'what the hay' I may as well use my better modded Paragon Radiant audiophile speakers too. So I swapped out the Acoustic Research monitor speakers for the Paragons and all I can say is wow!

Since I don't have a place for a music only system I may as well use what audiophile gear I have left in this HT system. So I swapped out the Monster power strip for my Quantum Q-bar power strip too. All I have left to incorporate is a tube power amp, but I'm reluctant to use it for TV/movie duty as it will have to be power up for long periods of time of powered on/off very frequently which will drastically shorten tube life.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Lot has changed through consolidation sell off.
For some reason (probably the economy) some items didn't sell after many attempts. This is what I have left, all bought used for a pittance.

I. Living room TV system:
Carver Receiver 900 ('85)
Denon DVD1930ci ('07)
DIY SEAS Froy MkIII ('01)

II. Small spare room occasional music system:
AES Superamp 2 ('07)
Yamaha CDX450 ('91)
Altec Model 15 ('79)


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

More changes:
This system is a music only system in a small upstairs spare reading room. I have another better system listed for home theater more appropriate to this HT website. This little music system is mostly for FM listening as follows...
]Carver Receiver 900 100 wpc AM/FM receiver
Yamaha CDX450 cd player
]DIY[/B] loudspeakers *SEAS Froy 3 in Paragon Radiant ribbon mahogany cabinets
Kimber Kable 4TC & PBJ cabling
10' x 13' spare room*


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Music only*

Sold the Carver and moved Mac & Altecs from living room after buying a used AVR.

Recent configuration as follows:
McIntosh c37 preamp, McIntosh MR77 tuner, Yamaha CDX450 cd player, Audio Electronics Super Amp MkII tube power amp, Altec Lansing Model 15 speakers


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Bought a vintage '89 Sony ES cdp-C8ESD cd player with remote from GW. Step-up from Yamaha.
New configuration:
McIntosh c37 ((91) preamp, McIntosh MR77 ('72) tuner, Sony CDP-C8ESD ('89) cd player, Audio Electronics Super Amp MkII ('07) tube power amp, Altec Lansing Model 15 ("79) speakers


----------

